# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  EMS phrases in Russian

## ETHaag

I am a firefighter-EMT and I speak a bit of Russian, mostly learned from Pimsluer (I've worked through the beginning of Russian III). We have a fairly large Russian community in my city, many who do not speak English. This obviously causes some problems for our paramedics so I am putting together a list of simple phrases for our paramedics to use. I think I know how to ask some of these questions, but I'm not sure I would be grammatically correct. Any help in these translations would be appreciated.
Thanks. 
Are you ill?
Are you hurt?
Point to where it hurts.
Are you allergic to any medications?
Do you need help?
Do you want to go to the hospital?
What hospital do you want to go to?

----------


## TronDD

Don't forget to learn some expected replies.  Doesn't help to ask in Russian if you can't understand the answers.  ::   "Point to where it hurts" is a good idea. 
Tim.

----------


## JJ

Are you ill? - Vy bol'ny (illness)? Vam ploho (feeling bad)?
Are you hurt? - Vam bol'no? Bol'no?
Point to where it hurts. - Pokazhite gde bol'no (bolit).
Are you allergic to any medications?  - U vas est' allergiya na lekarstva?
Do you need help? - Vam nuzhna pomosch?
Do you want to go to the hospital? - Hotite my otvezyom vas v bol'nitsu?
What hospital do you want to go to? - V kakuyu bol'nitsu vas otvezti? 
BTW, in Russia the 2 last qwestions are almost never used, becouse the doctor makes a decision what to do.

----------


## ETHaag

> Do you want to go to the hospital? - Hotite my otvezyom vas v bol'nitsu?
> What hospital do you want to go to? - V kakuyu bol'nitsu vas otvezti? 
> BTW, in Russia the 2 last qwestions are almost never used, becouse the doctor makes a decision what to do.

 Would it be more appropriate to ask these another way? We have to ask these questions because we need a patient's permission before we can legally transport and we ask if they have a hospital preference because they may have a certain one they frequently go to.

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by JJ  Do you want to go to the hospital? - Hotite my otvezyom vas v bol'nitsu?
> What hospital do you want to go to? - V kakuyu bol'nitsu vas otvezti? 
> BTW, in Russia the 2 last qwestions are almost never used, becouse the doctor makes a decision what to do.   Would it be more appropriate to ask these another way? We have to ask these questions because we need a patient's permission before we can legally transport and we ask if they have a hospital preference because they may have a certain one they frequently go to.

 You can also say "Vy soglasny poekhat' v bol'nitsu?" which literally means "Do you agree to go to the hospital". As for hospital preference, you can ask "Vy predpochitaete kakuyu-nibud' opredelyonuyu bol'nitsu?" which means "Do you prefer any certain hospital?"

----------


## Jasper May

Excuse me? You have to choose which hospital to go to in American?  ::  At least in Holland everyone's insured (even those who don't do it actively). And in every other civilised western country...  ::

----------


## Pravit

> Excuse me? You have to choose which hospital to go to in American?  At least in Holland everyone's insured (even those who don't do it actively). And in every other civilised western country...

 Comrade, I would not call American are civilize country...  ::  
EtHaag which city do you work in? I'm guesing the Seattle area?

----------


## Jasper May

My point exactly.   ::

----------


## Victor

NOw you have to learn the pronunciation so as to be understood. Or it could be even worse...being in a very bad condition people say everything in a way that you could hardly ever understand, being out of breath, in a shock, dying even...Make sure you understand them  ::

----------


## Линдзи

This has no relation to the present conversation, but... 
Victor, your avatar makes me giggle.  It's great.  I have no idea why I find it so funny, but I do.  Where did you get it?

----------


## Pravit

> This has no relation to the present conversation, but... 
> Victor, your avatar makes me giggle.  It's great.  I have no idea why I find it so funny, but I do.  Where did you get it?

 AHHH! Yes, remember I asked him about it before too? And then I showed it to my friends and they all laughed at it! And I was browsing some other forums and a whole bunch of people had it too! There's something oddly...whats the word...you know, the word that means its funny for humans on a subconscious level...

----------


## ETHaag

> Excuse me? You have to choose which hospital to go to in American?  At least in Holland everyone's insured (even those who don't do it actively). And in every other civilised western country...

 No, they don't have to choose a hospital. We will take them to the nearest hospital if they don't have a preference. But we ask them if they have a preference because they may have a history at a certain hospital, such as they may have been to a certain hospital before for a similar condition or their doctor may be there. It has nothing to do with insurance. Contrary  to what you have heard or understand, they will be treated whether they have insurance or not. 
And we have to ask them if they want to go to the hospital because it would legally be kidnapping if we took them without their permission. Regardless of their condition, as long as they are of sound mind, they can refuse to go to the hospital.

----------


## Victor

> This has no relation to the present conversation, but... 
> Victor, your avatar makes me giggle.  It's great.  I have no idea why I find it so funny, but I do.  Where did you get it?

 I don't really remember where I got it....while sufring the Internet....
It is really funny and I'm very glad it makes people laugh.  ::

----------


## JJ

> And we have to ask them if they want to go to the hospital because it would legally be kidnapping if we took them without their permission.

 And the police also have to ask people were they want to go to before they take them to the police station or it would be kidnapping?  :: 
I've got a hypertension stroke 3 weeks ago and I didn't care where they took me, I just wanted that it would be as fast as possible.
ETHaag, I could remember my dialog with a doctor if it's interesting to you.

----------


## amazon princess

::  Really now?  I live in Oregon and I was involved in an automobile accident in October. The EMT's didn't even ask where we wanted to go, and even though my mom gave them the name of a certain hospital, they first of all, separated us and then took us to two hospitals that weren't the one she asked for.   ::   Now, the insurance company won't pay a thing to the ambulance or anything else for that matter since we weren't attended at the hospital which they have designated for us! I wish I lived in Europe! Meh...  ::  The whole medical insurance thing here in America is cr@p if you ask me. It's true that they'll (hospital) give you medical attention, that doesn't mean that there's going to be someone paying the dang bill for you. The way they charge in American hospitals is absolutely insane as well! Thousands and thousands of dollars!   ::   Someone in Europe kidnap me please!

----------

